
Replace RESTful APIs with JSON-Pure - frisellcpl
https://mmikowski.github.io/json-pure/
======
al2o3cr

        We have added a suffix to JSON keys to indicate type.
    

IA IA HUNGARIAN NOTATION FHTAGN

No seriously, you have JSON Schema. Why clutter your naming by repeating the
type of everything AGAIN?

~~~
frisellcpl
"This greatly helps the API consumer comprehend the meaning of fields at
little cost"

But yes, I agree with you. "Little cost" is also quite ambiguous when one of
the identified pro's was lowered overhead?

